# Some repaints



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Well after months of trial and error I finally figured it out!

Let me know what you think. 









Gizzard shad. Some how not one looks like the other. Tried a couple free hand, a couple others with stencils.









Purple Ghost









Bluegill 









Bone, orange belly


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice,

really like the gizzard shads!

MS


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Like them all-The shad pattern would be the ticket in the Ohio River.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice looking


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice Shad colored paint jobs Great work


----------

